# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Teennagels..

## boy22

Hallo,

Zo'n twee jaar geleden zijn mijn beide grote teennagels ingegroeid geweest door verkeerd geknipt te zijn geworden (rond ipv. hoekig te laten). De huisarts had me toen der tijd doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis zodat er van alle 2 de tenen de kanten waar de nagel was ingegroeid een stukje eraf te 'snijden' en erna hadden ze er een vloeistof opgedaan zodat de nagel niet terug zou kunnen groeien...

DUS WEL.. De nagels groeide aan beide kanten terug maar dit zorgde eigenlijk zo'n dik jaar tot geen enkel probleem.. Daarna kwam er aan de linkerteen aan de kant waar gesneden was onder de nagel een donker-zwart/bruine rand opzetten en tijdje later ook aan de rechtervoet.. Ik ben naar de dokter geweest en er werd me verteld dat het langzaam maar zeker eruit zou groeien maar dat kon een tijdje duren. Nu ben ik een dik jaar verder en nog steeds zitten de verkleurde randen er... 

Weet iemand wat dit is of hoe het weg komt?! Ik wordt er gek van! Ziet echt vies uit...
Kan het geen schimmel zijn ofzo?!

Gr. Desperate boy!  :Wink:

----------


## boy22

niemand die me kan helpen?  :Frown:

----------


## Oki07

Nee, geen idee. Telefoontje naar de pedicure?

----------


## dotito

Natuurlijk als je u teennagels laat wegetsen met phenol/fenol,dat zijn natuurlijk geen onschuldige middelen.
Wat je evt kan doen is naar een podoloog gaan/bellen,die kan je wel helpen denk ik.
Heb je nu nog last van ingegroeide nagels? 
Je kan u voeten altijd ook een voetbadje geven met 
cloramidetablettjes/isobetadine.

Do

----------


## boy22

De teennagels zijn tot op heden niet meer ingegroeid nee alleen die verkleuring eigenlijk. Ik zal denk ik idd gewoon eens langs moeten gaan bij een specialist. Bedankt voor de reacties..

Mocht er toch nog iemand zijn die denkt van ik weet wat het is dan reageer aub!  :Wink:

----------

